# Springflut inc. Progress-Gilde und Community sucht! Wir nehmen auch Gruppen und Gilden auf!



## Byrtiee (13. Februar 2015)

*Springflut inc. sucht noch weitere Spieler!*

 

Wir (Springflut inc.) suchen noch weitere Spieler zur 
Erweiterung unseres Setups sowie der Community.

Dazu nehmen wir auch größere Gruppen und Gilden 
nach Absprache auf!

 

Wichtig: Realmtransfer kosten werden bei hervorragender 
              Leistung übernommen!

              (Blackmoore / Allianz) 

 

Springflut inc. ist eine progress-orientierte Gilde welche
durch eine erfahrene, konstruktive Raidleitung neben einer
angenehmen und zielstrebigen Spieleratmosphäre ihre
Raidtage effektiv nutzt!

Das Ziel es den jeweiligen Content natürlich möglichst

erfolgreich im höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad zu bestreiten. 

 

Unsere Raidzeiten: Di. / Mi. / So. ab jeweils 19:00Uhr.

Bei einer Aufnahme mehrere Spieler lassen sich die

Zeiten ggf. anpassen.

 

Neben dem Fokus auf das konstruktive Voranschreiten 
unseres Progress-Teams bieten wir unseren Spielern 

jede Menge weitere Beschäftigungen um die

Spielerfahrung für jeden zu optimieren.

 

Alljährliche Gildentreffen, eigen Twitch.tv - Streams , 

Erfolge sowie CM-Runs werden nicht ausgelassen!

 

Wir kooperieren auch mit eng mit einigen Streamern um
die Community stetig zu erweitern!

 

Um den Spielerpool stetig zu füllen nehmen wir auch Spieler auf,

welche nicht zwingend an einer Aufstellung im 20er-Mythic-Setup 

interessiert sind.

Diese Spieler haben, natürlich auch unter gewissen Setup-Voraussetzungen

die Möglichkeit die große Gruppe im nhc/hc zu begleiten.

 

_Wir sind eine Progress-Gilde!_

_World of Warcraft wird von unseren Spielern _

_als ernsthaftes Hobby betrachtet!_

_Das Reallife steht natürlich immer darüber, _

_allerdings sollte man eine gewisse Reife und _

_Verantwortung für seine eigene Zuverlässigkeit_

_mitbringen. _

 

_*Wir erwarten von euch: *

- Ein zuverlässige Einstellung._

_- Der konstruktive Umgang mit den eigenen Fähigkeiten._

_- Teamspeak, (Headset)_

_- Das nötige Klassen und PvE-  Know-how!_

_- Die Motivation sich stetig zu verbessern!_

 

 

Wichtig ist, dass wir uns verstehen! 

Auf www.Springflut-inc.eu bekommt ihr einen ersten optischen Eindruck!
Wenn ihr interessiert seid, meldet euch bei Byrtie#2278 oder obiwahn#2795 

und wir quatschen im Teamspeak! (:


----------

